# Sprout PBS fires Melanie



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know if this is the appropriate forum to post this. If not, please move it to where it belongs (please, not in the trash!)
7 years ago, when in Arts College Melanie Martinez, the host of "The Goodnight Show" on PBS Sprout made 2 30-second videos that were parodies of sexual PSAs.
Since Sprout found out, they fired her. 
I just don't think that's a wise decision, and many parents agree.
If you care, please sign a petition at:
http://www.petitiononline.com/SAVEMEL/petition.html

It'll maybe help a lot of pre-schoolers. Thanks.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

I think that what is ironic about Melanie getting fired because of "inappropriate" language she used in an independent video 7 years ago, is that narrators of "Thomas and Friends" include George "7 Dirty Words" Carlin, and Ringo "Lucy In Sky With Diamonds" Starr.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> Ringo "Lucy In Sky With Diamonds" Starr.


What was inappropriate about Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds? After all it was the fans who made the "LSD" connection. The song was inspired by a picture that the child Julian Lennon drew. I don't thik Julian was on LSD at the time (though his dad surely was). All Ringo did on that song was play drums.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Michael P said:


> What was inappropriate about Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds? After all it was the fans who made the "LSD" connection. The song was inspired by a picture that the child Julian Lennon drew. I don't thik Julian was on LSD at the time (though his dad surely was). All Ringo did on that song was play drums.


You are missing my point. I never said that Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds was inappropriate. My point is that Sprout has programming that contains narration by people that some would consider as having questionable moral values. Ringo Starr, a self-admitted drug user, is far from an appropriate role model. Then they turn around and fire someone who participated in "video of questionable content" 7 years ago.

Yes, children will never connect Ringo's drug and alcohol abuse and wild days with "Thomas The Tank Engine", just like they will never connect Melanie's PSA parody with Sprout. I'm sure that most people never knew Melanie's videos existed until Sprout brought them to light.

I hope that the progamming geniuses at Sprout never did anything questionable in their entire lives, lest they be discovered. That way, they can continue to bring us quality shows like Pingu and Big Sister, Little Brother.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Was there some sort of stipulation in her contract about such things?

Well, at least they got rid of that weird "star" puppet at the same time. Talk about irritating....

Plus Melanie was starting to teach kids yoga??? Odd.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

durl said:


> Was there some sort of stipulation in her contract about such things?


Usually some catch-all ethics umbrella prohibiting such acts as _'moral turpitude'_, past and present.


----------

